# 50 gallon build questions?



## stephieboo (Aug 1, 2013)

:fish-in-bowl:

Alright gang, I scored a really nice deal a few days ago!

I got a tall 55 gallon tank, with the stand,
lights, filter, heater, bubbler, gravel, deco, plants, etc etc..
all for $125!

The problem is, the only thing I've ever had in my life was a goldfish in a fishbowl.. and maybe a betta fish here and there that seemed to live forever.

I was curious about a good community of fish to go with, if anyone could give me some good suggestions? I want the fish to be fairly hearty, because this is my first tank and I'm scared to death I'll do something wrong. I've been doing lots of research but I think feedback from an actual person will help me tremendously.

Thanks!​


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

danios, Gouramis, Swordtails, Red Cherry Shrimp, freshwater plants (if you want) but would need pretty good lighting


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most tetras,bushynose plecos,any livebearer and a pair of pearl gouramis to center the tank as largest would look and be wonderful!
What is the water like where you are?
Really makes very little difference if you acclimate them properly(drip them{check into drip acclimation sticky}),but just wondering what you have to work with water wise?
Propery cycled and mantained you could keep most "common" fish without problems.


----------

